# How do you keep a dogs attention when all he sees are squirrels and birds..lol



## dane (Mar 18, 2011)

I take our dogs for a walk 2 times a day and for the most part Vader walks pretty good...other dogs can go by, and cars and people and he looks interested but thats it....but when he sees a squirrel or a bird he kind of freezes and starts shaking and tries to bolt after it...lol! and we live on the top of a mountain, so we pretty much are surrounded by them!

any and all ideas appreciated!

thanks!!!


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

dane said:


> I take our dogs for a walk 2 times a day and for the most part Vader walks pretty good...other dogs can go by, and cars and people and he looks interested but thats it....but when he sees a squirrel or a bird he kind of freezes and starts shaking and tries to bolt after it...lol! and we live on the top of a mountain, so we pretty much are surrounded by them!
> 
> any and all ideas appreciated!
> 
> thanks!!!


You could always move! 
Seriously you probably would want to work on focus by saying his name and when he looks at you Mark and Reward the behavior with a treat and praise. This will eventually lead to you being able to just say his name and he will look at you instead of focusing on the distraction. If he looks at you after looking at the "Target" instead of tensing up I would jackpot him with many treats and praise as this is the desired behavior. In essence what you are trying to do is break his concentration. Eventually he will get the message.


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

I see that you posted this in the Lab Forum as well.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I'd teach a leave it command, then a focus command. That's what i do with Dodger since he has a high prey drive and wants to chase everything that moves.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Ecollar


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Ecollar


or that lol 

but if you do go the Ecollar route please please please learn how to use it correctly and properly


----------

